# New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Everything removed from the car.
Body work finished.
Mods: Shaved Side marker lamps and Roof Antenna.
Paint: Basf Glasurit Extreme Rainbow $1389.00 Per quart.
4 coats of DC5300 Ultra high solids Diamont Clearcoat $250 a gallon
Gross materal costs as tracked: $5952.36
Time: about 130 hours manual labor
Bragging rights: Everything was removecd from the car and painted along with every visable nut and bolt on the car. 

After body work the car and all other pieces were primed and hand blocked with a flat paint stick.(took friggin hours and hours)
4 coats of clear then wet sanded starting from 1200 grit all the way up to 3000 grit trizact.
Its been in the works for a month now and is almost done. Here is a small preview of what is to come Hope you like. 
Ohh by the way pics do NOT do it justice!
















































































































goast audi rings in the front plate of the bumper 
















































































































































_Modified by Jays TT at 9:44 PM 12-13-2008_


_Modified by Jays TT at 9:53 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

Whywhywhywhy?


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (PnZrFsT)*

Vote to Bann







paint job actully looks good, except for one thing; the color!!







why o why would anyone do this to a innocent TT


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow I just cant please anyone around here. So be it. I guess you have to look at it from a customs point of view and something diffrent. 
Not to mention the thousands invested in the motor and exhaust ect. This is why we customise our cars to show self expression. Peoples reaction at shows such as DUB and Nopi for example love the car and I have never gotten a negitive reaction exsept on these fourms for some reason??? lol


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice work...doing that much work yourself is definitely something to be proud of.
Two things, first, do you have a battery cover...gotta get those wires out of sight. Second, how about powder coating the intake manifold in black to clean up the engine bay even further?


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jays TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jays TT* »_Wow I just cant please anyone around here. So be it. I guess you have to look at it from a customs point of view and something diffrent. 
Not to mention the thousands invested in the motor and exhaust ect. This is why we customise our cars to show self expression. Peoples reaction at shows such as DUB and Nopi for example love the car and I have never gotten a negitive reaction exsept on these fourms for some reason??? lol

texer's are conservatives, look to europe you'd fit in minus the wheels and stance.
I can appreciate the work and the qualilty of the work, definitely looks great. Not something I'd personally do. 
Just please lose the rims, its lookin a little ghetto fabulous.


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea I was thinking of changing the rims but again your talking another 2 thousand dollars at this point I cant see spending it right now. But Its a never ending thing anyways. One step at a time. 
Yes I have the battery cover and Its going to painted this week actually. I just dug it out of a pile of crap in the garage. I dont want to do much to the engine because the car has 114 thousand miles on it and Im getting ready to make a HUGE switch. Adding either a new Crate 2.0 T and put a stage 3+ apr kit on it with new 6 speed trans or Im going to look into putting a V6 with a Large turbo Kit on it if I they make it.. Havent looked into it yet. But yes the Ghetto Fabulous blends in here near detroit anyways


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha I wont even show you the 18 inch Solox sub and 10 thousand watt amp im putting in her then haha. Im at the point where I think I might bust the back glass. But thats a whole other thing. I hoast Michigans Largest Car Show and Sound Competition 4 Years strong. Next year will be no diffrent.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

You did a great job doing the work and the paint looks great...
but the color(s) is/are horrible.
Some guy at the local AutoZone has some old Lincoln painted "chameleon".
Don't take this as a knock to your work - I don't think I could EVER paint a car without it looking like I took a spray can to it, just not something I'd ever want to see on my TT.

_Modified by bauch1425 at 8:52 PM 12-13-2008_


_Modified by bauch1425 at 8:52 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Yea on some cars it looks not so good. But with the body lines on the TT and it being so rounded it does look pretty sharp in person, It's just a matter of taste


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Top notch workmanship. The chameleon color scheme is certainly not for everyone...but if it works for you, then that's what counts. I'm surprised you left the front bumper unmolested though.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

I'd get some different wheels and maybe a different grill or something. Rims just kinda ruin it IMO.


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

Wow, really sorry man but IMO that's absolutely hideous.
But hey, if you're happy that's all that matters


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

My goodness. Values drop and low and behold.


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (TToxic)*

There is that better? I took the pics away so I don't apaul you anymore. Now I can see why I dident come back to this fourm in the past 2 years. Ooh well I tryed 


_Modified by Jays TT at 9:50 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

May it serve you well.


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Well put our cars side by side at a show and lets see who gets the most attention







NY isent that far of a drive to Nopi Nationals


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

Better yet,lets put our cars side by side on any respectable lenght of road. We'll see what happens, your right L.I ain"t that far away. BTW - ( isn't)
Some don't like your car and you pull pictures?


_Modified by TToxic at 10:04 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

let me see the pics, who cares about the haters? if you like it ,thats what matters.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

wheres the picture?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

pics? people are have opinions... it's a shame they can't be cordial.


----------



## Audihre (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

i thought the work was awesome, not my color of choice but who cares. im not driving it and i didint pay for it. if thats what you like dont let others opinions change that. the work looked great, put the pics up for everyone else to see.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audihre)*

Man, Jay didnt make it through the night. I didnt even get to see the car. Last i saw the car, it was the purple color change paint, wonder what happened to it. Just hope the chrome wheels are gone.


----------



## Audihre (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Had the same style and color paint. Purple and blue, chrome wheels. Shaved side markers, shaved roof antenna, took everything apart and painted it. Looked like some quality work. 


_Modified by Audihre at 10:23 AM 12/14/2008_


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Audihre)*

"Peoples reaction at shows such as DUB and Nopi for example love the car and I have never gotten a negitive reaction exsept on these fourms for some reason??? lol"
exatcly DUB and NOPI are for Ghetto fab. pimps like yourself


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Jays TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jays TT* »_Wow I just cant please anyone around here. So be it. I guess you have to look at it from a customs point of view and something diffrent. 
Not to mention the thousands invested in the motor and exhaust ect. This is why we customise our cars to show self expression. Peoples reaction at shows such as DUB and Nopi for example love the car and I have never gotten a negitive reaction exsept on these fourms for some reason??? lol

I didn't mean anything negative about your work in my previous post. I should have said that the color is not something that I believe fits the TT and that I thought the rims were gaudy. On the contrary, you've clearly got skill when it comes to bodywork and paint and I def. give you props for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audihre (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_"Peoples reaction at shows such as DUB and Nopi for example love the car and I have never gotten a negitive reaction exsept on these fourms for some reason??? lol"
exatcly DUB and NOPI are for Ghetto fab. pimps like yourself



Well I gotta say at least he had the balls to go out and do something different that he liked and not follow what everyone else does. i wouldnt be calling his work ghetto either, im sure he has way more skill when it comes to paint than you. Just cause your not a fan for the color or the rims doesnt mean his work is ghetto. If you dont like it, keep the comments simple, dont be a hater cause you like to play it safe and do what everyone else thinks is cool.


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok I reposted the pics after some of you want to see what all the rave was about.
The last time I looked though I don't recall being a ghetto fab pimp? lol I work hard for what I do and my wife is a engineer for the army and navy .... I live in a nice house in a mostly white neighborhood. 
At this point its still at my work awaiting the interior to be done and the stereo system to be complete. Wheels will come later but are not high on the must do and go broke list.
Other mods over the past 4 years of me working on this includes:
Rebulit motor with a K04 Turbo Upgrade and Apr performance chip.
Dahlback raceing Cat back exhaust
J Valve Upgrade (Runs 24 psi boost)
Samco Silicone Hoses
Forge Diverter valve
H&R Lowering springs
KMC 20 inch wheels (to be changed)
New Speed Air Intake 
And Many Many OEM parts replaced with equal or better.
So you must understand when its taken 4 years to get the car where it is today and countless of thousands of dollars and time and Bull S*it Because we all know these cars are not cheap to fix or replace parts like my GAS DOOR that is over 400 $ to replace or Door Sills at 350 each or hell even the glove box that cost little over 500 bucks just to start,
Then you post your hard work up on a fourm which I knew there would be some that would hate it. I know this.... then get totally bashed is not only disapointing but its also rude.
Yes its flashy but when its going down the road it grabs you. I can't go to one gas station or 1 store or supermarket nothing without someone comming up to me and giving me there highest praise. Not to mention its gotten me well over 20 k in Jobs for doing custom work for others. It shows off my skill as a painter and as a worker.
Ok back to watch the Lions Get Killed by Indiana.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I just got my car painted last week and I have a few haters myself but its something different and I feel better driving my car down the road knowing it looks more individualistic to me


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on doing something different, Im sure its a head turner. Ive seen your car on cardomain too. It would look a lot better with some new rims.


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

can I see a pic of it? also where did you find your 3 inch dp? I was told you couldent put one on a 180 tt


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

good work. you know i bet this car does look good in person and rolling past me on the highway. if it's a show car, i bet you could get some sponsors that want that flash of attention to there products....


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Jays TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jays TT* »_can I see a pic of it? also where did you find your 3 inch dp? I was told you couldent put one on a 180 tt

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...p.htm


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

needs clear corners and spacers








I don't mind the paint so much. My dad has a mystic cobra, which is the less extreme version of your paint.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Car looks great!!! (If you like that style)
Good job!
Personally get rid of the chrome wheels, they cheapin the look. 
I say spray the lips on a set of silver wheels to match. Never seen that


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

couple things....
paint (quality) looks good
but in the details are what matters....
paint the intake manifold
get a new coolant bottle
get a new air filter
shave reflecters in headlights
get some nice wheels
that is all. If you can spend $14k on a paintjob you can spend another $2k to finish 
the job.







for doing somethign different


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

New coolant bottle? Aftermarket or oem? The one I have is clean. New air filter is on my list but was thinking of the INGEN cool air that dips down closer to the front of the car.
Reflectors in the headlights is one thing I dont understand? You mean the turnsignal reflectors? Wheels Im working on but might take a bit to get. Im going to keep my eyes open. Any suggestions would be great! I can always sell what I have but Need some Ideas. I do like the older audi A8 16 spoke rims that have a very flat face. I was thinking for the intake manifold getting a dahlback raceing or Apr But I;ll have to take a closer look. I still do have about 8 k in credit card bills I need to take car of first this winter while were busy then go from there.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Jays TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jays TT* »_
Reflectors in the headlights is one thing I dont understand? You mean the turnsignal reflectors? 

Yes.
The big orange ones on the end of each headlight and the turn signal strips. You get clear/smoked turn signal strips and remove the big reflectors.

Like my headlights
before:








after










_Modified by BluHeaven at 3:13 PM 12/14/2008_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

lLke he said for the headlight....
For the coolant bottle get the oem one...you will notice it will be VERY white and new looking...
For the intake I would actually suggest a modshack intake (google search: modshack TT). If you get one of those you could paint it to match everything else in the bay and it would flow very nicely.
I would suggest something rather plain(classic and simple) for the wheels since the painjob is so hmm...not plain


----------



## 98AudiboyA4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

nice job ... way to set urself apart from the normal upgrades


_Modified by 98AudiboyA4 at 7:55 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (98AudiboyA4)*

Well the quality of work looks fantastic. But I'm a little surprised that you left the bumpers stock if you were going for a custom job. Fully shaved would have complimented the color more. 
I still hate the color, regardless how much the paint costs; there's lots of custom colors that would have looked much nicer in my opinion. But to each there own.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

oh boy... you TT guys, I just don't know.....


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I like it, just get rid of the wheels.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

look alot better without those wheels i like it though, def different


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Jay, on this forum, you're learn quickly what will be accepted and what wont. It's really a shame cause this is supposed to be a place of support and comradery but almost any pic of anything you post up here of anything of your own doing, will be met with harsh criticism. Nobody has to like what the other person does, but there is a respectful way to say that...most, for some reason just dont have any manners. 
Having tried my hand at painting (a whole motorcycle) I know exactly what kind of skill is needed to do what you have...my hat is off to you bruh


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

Put some 19' Jline wheels on there, lower it and you'll be golden mate







Oh and remove the 20" sign too
















I like these a lot
























Not my cuppa tea but props to the hard work and wicked paint job, reminds of the Tuscan







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

Wow that's some paint job, color aside that looks like a great job. Your car, your choice of color (just zip up your flame suit)








you might want to consider polishing your intake manifold, great curb appeal.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

money has been wasted.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

wow that looks terrible and 14k? your insaine my friend


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_ mystic cobra

Yeah, reminds me of the Mystic Cobra.
I actually really like it. I wouldn't do that to my car, 'cause it's a daily driver. I can't imagine a rock chip on _that_ paint...I'd cry. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bank (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

hello from the vw world! its cool that you did that but it looks like a horrible choice in colors. looks like blah imo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Bank)*

Craftsmanship looks good. I really like the ghost audi rings on the front.
Color isn't my choice, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (xwright)*

Needs better rims and the paint job isnt my cup of tea. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (Jays TT)*

damn... looks like a good paint job.. but i really dont like the color, rims, spoiler :/ IMO


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: New Paint Job on the TT. Hope you Like it. Worth about 14 Thousand $$ (kchizTT)*

didnt read any responses, but they r probobly mostly negitive..
quality of the job looks nice...with the 90's flip flop paint it needs some more to make it work...do something with the wheels, headlights, etc.. and i think it could be dope...
props for doin it, but finish it right if you really dropped 14 on paint


----------



## TT2RR (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you just need a better camera or more light, Car looks bad ass, im not crazy for that kind of paint, where is this car? i can swear i have seen it before... I agree about the wheels.
But anyway, bad ass... good job. Id have you paint my car any day to make that paint look as good as it does.


----------



## Jays TT (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes if your in brighton you have seen it before. I use to live in new hudson and I drive from westland to whitelake every day with it.
Yes most are negitive on my car but ooh well it is what it is. Theres still lots to do but just waiting on money to come in. American Bass audio loved it so much Im getting a crazy deal to run all there equipment in there for the audio system so Im stoked about that! 
I think its something you need to see in person to like. Pics are just bland and dont show the true colors of the paint nor the clairity of the craftsman ship. Those are all pics taken with a IPhone too








I work in white lake and would be glad to paint any car anyone brings me. If you ever need anything Im not too far away from Brighton. We do great work. 
Oohhh and to clear things up I dident Pay 14 thousand for the paint job. But if I were to do it again thats how much it would cost. I did all the labor my self and Out of pocket costs were very low. Basf gave me a killer deal on everything and it should be in Next years Basf Calander as well.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Jays TT)*

Very nice paint job dude great job I even like the color.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


----------



## dubberforlife69 (Dec 19, 2008)

mexi-ride


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (dubberforlife69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubberforlife69* »_mexi-ride








You stole my thunder... All that car needs now is a giant "our lady of guadalupe" decal on the rear window, a couple of mexican flags on the side windows and some mexi-polka blaring form the distorting speakers and you're good.








I'm calling ICE...


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

not my color choice by any means. nor my rim choice for that matter.
does look like a quality job though, which is rare to see these days...
new wheels have to go on tho... like a MUST something basic looking (casue the paint is wild looking) with a deep lip in the rear


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

by far the hottest TT on the face of the earth!


----------

